# What size fuel injectors for a Garrett T3/T4 turbocharger?..



## Shelbycsx (Nov 13, 2006)

Just kidding :wink: :roll:

Nice to see a forum dedicated to our beloved little friends!!

My name is Jimmy. I live in Southern California. My hobbies are computers and related subjects. Cars, specifically high performance race cars. And now raising mantids to help their species out a little bit.

I live in a fairly rural area, which is very rich in vegetation. We have many types of trees: macadamia, citrus, avocados, persimmons, etc.. Also have a garden with many items: huuuuuuge grape vine, artichokes, sugar cane, etc.. So as you can guess, there's lots of insects. But amazingly, there have been only two mantids to visit this area. I hope to change that. Not only to help get this attack of pest/harmful insects under control, but also because i very much enjoy their presence.

I'm in the process of getting a couple of each: Hierodula Grandis (Giant Indian Mantis), Parasphendale Agrionina (Budwing Mantis), Sphodromantis Lineola (African Mantis) and Gonatista Grisea (Bark Mantis). I believe i'll do well, because not only do I have the space and aquarium setup, but also the time, patience and care.

I hope to be accepted into the family here, since i hope to visit this forum quite often. Take care!!  

Jimmy


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Please don't release any mantids not native to your area outdoors. You can get into big trouble for something like that.


----------



## wuwu (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome. where in so cali are you? i'm in the oc.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Nov 14, 2006)

> welcome. where in so cali are you? i'm in the oc.


I'm in La Habra Heights right now. I used to live in Yorba Linda for the longest time. Also lived all over O.C.: garbage grove, anaslime, etc. I work in Downey and race in Irwindale at the drag strip.

Does anyone know what the laws are as far as releasing mantids in the wild? Am I allowed to release native species? Is the Bark Mantis native to USA? Thanks for the warm welcome and informative replys!!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Im in the San Fernando Valley, Northridge area. Good to see some other Californian's in here again. You shouldn't have any issues releasing Mantids into the wild, as long as theyre not ones that need certain care such as huimidity and what not like an Orchid mantis. All 3 of the Mantids I care for now were found in the wild so I dont think its an issue, Besides Ive never heard of anyone getting arrested or even ticketed for releasing bugs in their own yard.

I have 5 European ooths right now and I plan on releasing all of the babies from at least one of the ooths, to help out with these darn pests in the garden. I may even release some in the orange grove at CSUN.

Anyway welcome to the forum! Hope you like it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2006)

From what Ive read Bark Mantids are native to the US.


----------



## wuwu (Nov 14, 2006)

Gonatista Grisea are a native species, but they are not native to california so i wouldn't release them here.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

> > welcome. where in so cali are you? i'm in the oc.
> 
> 
> I'm in La Habra Heights right now. I used to live in Yorba Linda for the longest time. Also lived all over O.C.: garbage grove, anaslime, etc. I work in Downey and race in Irwindale at the drag strip.
> ...


To be safe only release mantids that are already found in your area.


----------

